# Gen 2 M32 Short Shifters AVAILABLE NOW!



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

Are these still available?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

yup


----------



## EricSmit (Dec 21, 2016)

[email protected] said:


> yup


already ordered. haha.


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Will these be coming back into stock?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

Within the next couple weeks, we've got an order in at 4HTech for more


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

Will this work also for 2018 Cruze hatch in diesel? I saw 16/17 but was curious if there was a change in 2018


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

I believe it will, ifbits the m32 transmission the linkage should be the same, but don’t quote me on that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

Good golly, if you do not have this, I highly recommend getting it. The shifts are so crisp and precise, absolutely love it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019CruzeRSAEM (May 19, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> 2016+ Gen 2 Cruze MTech Short Shifter
> 
> This MTech Q2-Shift is designed for the newer model M20 and M32 Transmissions which are fitted with the upgraded shifter shaft (All Opel/Vauxhall and Chevrolet cars from model year 2016/2017).
> A real power shifter which reduces shift times, so up coming gears can be engaged faster. By fitting this shift linkage you will have a gear throw shortening of about *25%.* The factory gear stick model and height remains unchanged. The short shifter will be fitted on top of the gearbox where the shift linkage is located. Gear changes are much quicker and precise.
> ...


Are these good for the 2019 RS's?


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

2019CruzeRSAEM said:


> Are these good for the 2019 RS's?


Send me a picture of your shift linkage and I can tell you if it will work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019CruzeRSAEM (May 19, 2019)

Scrubbydo1 said:


> Send me a picture of your shift linkage and I can tell you if it will work
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


2016+ M32 Short Shifter Q2-Shift

This one


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

No, I meant your shift linkage the one on your transmission. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2019CruzeRSAEM (May 19, 2019)

Scrubbydo1 said:


> No, I meant your shift linkage the one on your transmission.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't know yet unfortunately. We are going to pick up the car off the lot next Friday and I can't seem to find it online


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

FYI: I just got a reply back from 4H-TECH. I needed to confirm which shifter fits the 1.6 liter diesel cruze.
This is the one he confirmed would work on my 2018.
https://www.short-shifters.com/q2-shift-from-05-2016.html


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

That’s what I put on my 17 gas. Both have m32 transmission, same linkage 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Scrubbydo1 said:


> That’s what I put on my 17 gas. Both have m32 transmission, same linkage
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you for that information. How much shorter or better are your shifts now?


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

It doesn’t shorten the shift a lot. I’d say 20-30 percent. And due to the trigger style reverse safety, you can’t change the knob. Not that the knob is uncomfortable, but it’d be nice to have a slightly smaller profile one. The shifting is way more precise. It just makes the transmission feel a lot more crisp and solid. If purchasing this, I recommend purchasing a new CDV accumulator and removing the clutch delay valve inside, and swapping that out. Can’t do it to the stock one, the plastic ring Inside is glued in. Also switch to amsoil synchromesh manual transmission fluid 5w30. Or at minimum, top ofd your transmission. Mine, like many others, had less than two quarts in it, and it calls for 2.5


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

Scrubbydo1 said:


> It doesn’t shorten the shift a lot. I’d say 20-30 percent. And due to the trigger style reverse safety, you can’t change the knob. Not that the knob is uncomfortable, but it’d be nice to have a slightly smaller profile one. The shifting is way more precise. It just makes the transmission feel a lot more crisp and solid. If purchasing this, I recommend purchasing a new CDV accumulator and removing the clutch delay valve inside, and swapping that out. Can’t do it to the stock one, the plastic ring Inside is glued in. Also switch to amsoil synchromesh manual transmission fluid 5w30. Or at minimum, top ofd your transmission. Mine, like many others, had less than two quarts in it, and it calls for 2.5
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for the info. My Cruze is too new to mod the clutch. The shifter is no problem. I'm considering the shifter mode in the very near future. The amsoil for the manual transmission I've used it on my sonic. No shifter issues with the sonic being that transmission is sensitive to shifting using the wrong gear oil.


----------



## Scrubbydo1 (Apr 24, 2019)

6speedTi said:


> Thanks for the info. My Cruze is too new to mod the clutch. The shifter is no problem. I'm considering the shifter mode in the very near future. The amsoil for the manual transmission I've used it on my sonic. No shifter issues with the sonic being that transmission is sensitive to shifting using the wrong gear oil.


Replacing the CDV assembly, which is the accumulator (I believe, could have my terms all backwards), is actually unnoticeable. Look for CDV delete in here. Someone took one apart and put pictures of it up, I also did so and I may have written instructions for how to do so, not positive. I have a few instructions to put together for the DIY section. The outer assembly for the CDV does not change. You’re just removing the small orifice valve from the interior of it, which eliminates 1-2 grind, and actually gives you a friction point on the clutch. It’s lovely 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

